# Dorico 3.1 - Free update



## Manaberry (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi there,

Just got an email from Steinberg. Dorico 3.1 update is out!
Patchnotes attached to the post 

Also, here is the blog post listing new features.


----------



## rudi (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for the head-up... it's looking good!


----------

